# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  One of my first sig's..

## Explorer

What do you think? :

What could be better?

----------


## Copywritten

I don't see anything but the sig you have under your post.

That one is pretty cool I suggest getting rid of the small text that appears randomly, it throws your sig off balance a little bit.

But other then that it is pretty good.

----------

